# Motorola Backflip - My Review



## montsa007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Swapped my N900 for a motorola backflip (& am not regretting it)

Ok i swapped it coz maemo isnt so popular, i mean the app market is limited to handful of apps & morever after meego...maemo will be DEAD!

So i decided to switch to android, yeah i like doing R&D with OSes lolz.

Its 3 weeks with my Backflip & i must say its was worth to ditch N900 for this 

Ok coming to a short yet detailed review

The hinge design is unique, Many guys said "Are wah china mobile" lolz...
1 guy mistook it as a digital diary (Who uses it anyways?)
Well 1stly the speed, it doesnt lag with heavy usage, response is fast to multiple apps being open, and the app market is great!
Possibilities are endless, i mean if you get bored of a game, you always have a wide world to explore, and more apps are being added daily.

Runs Android 1.5 Cupcake
Internet browsing is also a great experience , i used Airtel postpaid (Be aware guys it needs GPRS, your regular WAP Plan will not work), couldnt set up my yahoo mail , google hates yahoo!! lolz...

If u open the flip, there is a "backtrack" behind the screen (Works like a laptop mouse with ur fingers), just a fancy addon lol, coz we already have a touchscreen!!

Messaging is also nice, chatlike layout, but what i hate is NO DELIVERY REPORT!!!, i literally hate this, i mean shelling for a latest phone which cant tell you your texts were delivered? (I couldnt find apps either, i tried 1 but no positive results, so i send a text and i dont know when the other party got it!?, can screw up things at times)

Music is a delight! Provided you have decent pair of headphones, I use sony HPM-85 when am at home, Though you dont have inbuilt equalizer, apps are an option, but i never felt the urge to go for an equalizer, I'd rate it 9/10 (Provided you have right ear/head phones)

I cant comment on camera quality as i never snapped even a single pic (Snapping pics is not a part of my cell phone usage), though its a decent 5MP Autofocus camera with flash.

Hmm, it has a Wifi (Pretty easy to use), GPS (Never used...never got the signal actually!?, India is blacklisted?)

As for the Video Playback quality, it utilizes fullscreen but you dont have a fast forward option like nokia , though you can touch the bar & jump by guessing where you'll land)

Bluetooth has a flaw, you cant send or receive anything unless you install an app.
If you need to as kanything in specific pls ask 

Its worth money if you can live without delivery reports, hopefully they release something to fix this BUG.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2010)

nice and short review. How much did you pay for this phone and hope this phone gets 2.1 update soon. 

PS: I could've exchanged my Legend for your N900 to use for a while


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 6, 2010)

As per official reports, Motorola plans to upgrade it to 2.1 in Q3 in US only - for asia, the upgrade is under evaluation as of now... See Motorola reveals software update schedule for most of its Androids - GSMArena.com news released on 23 August 2010

Arun


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

@Desibond

I paid like 20000~ (Shopkeeper is my friend), yes Motorola says update will be out soon.
as for exchanging N900, man you'd really regret it after a few days, trust me, i used it for 2 weeks & kept it in my wardrobe for next 3 months (coz i didnt wanted to risk it getting wet in rains), got back using my Ericsson W980i & forgot about N900 lol...went to my friends shop...saw satio, used it for 2 days till i faced glitches & finally settled for a Backflip.

P.S. - Desibond, you found any way to get delivery reports?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> @Desibond
> 
> I paid like 20000~ (Shopkeeper is my friend), yes Motorola says update will be out soon.
> as for exchanging N900, man you'd really regret it after a few days, trust me, i used it for 2 weeks & kept it in my wardrobe for next 3 months (coz i didnt wanted to risk it getting wet in rains), got back using my Ericsson W980i & forgot about N900 lol...went to my friends shop...saw satio, used it for 2 days till i faced glitches & finally settled for a Backflip.
> ...



I did a review of N900 (kept the phone for two weeks) that I got from WOMNokia. thought of using it for a month again 

regarding delivery reports, I never enabled it. let me check. On my Legend, from SMS app, I can enable delivery reports from "settings menu".


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Lame, i dont have a report option on my Backflip!?
Could you tell me more about WOMNokia please?

P.S. Legend aint using android, correct me if am wrong?


----------



## manohar387 (Nov 16, 2011)

Never mind the software issues. just head over to XDA forums and am sure you will find something interesting . I like the design very much but could not afford it . 
How is the screen resolution


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Well written buddy keep it up


----------

